# Kannan korteni kekoon



## Gavril

Viime säikeessä näin lauseen _Kannan korteni kekoon. _Epäilen, että kyseessä voi olla suorasti englanniksi kääntämätön lause.  Voitteko auttaa minua ymmärtämään lausetta?

Hyvää juhannusta


----------



## Hakro

Ikivanhan suomi-englanti-sanakirjani mukaan se tarkoittaa _I'll do my share, I'll do my bit_. 

Sanonta tulee muurahaisista: Kun jokainen pieni muurahainen kantaa muurahaiskekoon vaikka vain yhden korren, keko kasvaa suureksi.

Auttoiko tämä?


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Auttoiko tämä?



Kyllä!


----------

